# barn smell?



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

What is best to use to get the ammonia smell out of barn........we have dirt floors. I have tried lime & barn dry.....I have done the lime, wood shavings with straw on top and since summer has arrived I can still smell ammonia. I am also dealing with two little guys that had shipping fever and are still coughing w/ clear runny noses, so I want to keep the smell down for them so not to add to their issues. I am raking and cleaning pens out every day! My old farmer neighbor said to throw some charcoal, like you grill with on the floor and it will asorb the smell :shrug: . I was afraid of my guys eating it, I know you use charcoal for poisioning but could they eat toooo much?
Thanks, Denise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe kitty litter...not sure though. :shrug: ...I usually let it air out and dry in the summer... before I put down the new bedding....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I picked up this pelleted stall fresh that I am going to try. The farm store staff said that they have alot of goat people that use it and put shavings or straw over the top.

I spent all day yesterday raking and cleaning and now have to dig out where the shavings, poo, pee, and straw made an adobe floor that is just wrong. So I refuse to ever use the shavings again - as it made it worse then it did the year before.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I usually use lime..i'd just let it air dry in there like pam said. 

thanks for reminding me i need to go clean pens


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) helps too... and you can get big bags of it at most feed stores for pretty cheap. It's nice because you don't have to worry about them eating it. 

I think the real key though is getting them to spend more time outside when the weather is good so the floor has a chance to dry out a bit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

dont put down new bedding till it has had time to air out.

I use Sweet PDZ instead of Lime since they dont carry Lime in the feed store anymore


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I am going to kick everyone out this morning and clean pens out and let them air out all day! Duh, I should have thought....I have been cleaning them out then putting new bedding down right then :doh: !


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I close the barn doors so I can clean the barn down to the floor and then put down barn fresh with a sprayer. I use a box fan to cut down on the drying time and then put down fresh bedding.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

If my barn is wet I kick the goats out and let it dry out. Coat it good with barn lime. Let it set a bit, coat it again, and then put new bedding down. Works good here. :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well in the summer time like now I have all the "stuff" out of the barn, and I will take a hose, water and wash down all the walls and the ceiling, so get rid of all the dirt and cobwebs, out and it will help withthe smell a little then I use the Sweet PDZ on the floor to get rid of any other smell. I try to open all the windows of the barn to let it air out as much as possible.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I kick the goats ( which they don't like :wink: ) out all day in the summer/ spring months, but 
I have an over hang so they have shelter outside of the barn. And when cleaning day comes around I let the stall air out all day and put stall dry down.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh Jenna.......try kicking Murphy out of his barn pen and he will make your life miserable! He loves his barn and will scream to the top of his lungs until he gets what he wants......I'm telling ya, he is a brat with a capital B.....but couldn't imagine the farm without him.....he is our entertainment!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

ya, mine scream at me for _hours_ after a shut them out of their pens!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

You know.....I was a very strict with disclipine when raising my human kids, but all my animal children just run right over me. Hubby says I make brats out of every pet we have!


----------

